# Mounting a Bosch POF 1200 under table



## colmireland (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello all

New here so hopefully question is not too basic!

I want to mount my Bosch POF 1200 under a table. I know that I'll have to plug it in to a quick Start/Stop button etc.

All of the undertable router set ups I have seen have been fixed depth routers etc with very complicated and expensive lift systems. The lift system I'd live is that as seen on woodgears.ca (I'm sure many of you know the site well!)

So simply - Has anybody mounted this particular model under a table and could they show me?

Thanks in advance

Colm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Colm, for best results you should remove the springs from your router and install it on a mounting plate. This lets you pop it out of the table for fast and easy bit changes or adjustments. This means dedicating your router to the table since it is not practicle to remove and install the springs to use it for free hand routing. You can use your router in a table with the springs still installed, this just makes adjustments a bit more difficult. You do not have to use one of the external switch boxes but having one with a safety stop paddle is a good idea.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

As Mike say's, remove the springs and then make what I did with a other cheap router. Remove the debt setting rod and the stebs for the rod. Then make a small iron plate wiht a hole for the steb screw and at treaded hole. Then take a treaded rod 8 mm or so and put throug the hole for the debt settingrod. add at 10mm tube and at fingernut as on the pic's. Then you have a routerlift with micro settings.
regards Leif


----------



## colmireland (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and the photos.
I am having difficulty removing the springs on this model. There seems to be some type of hollow threaded screw holding the legs and springs in place. I can't see what type of tool to use to remove this pin.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Colm, you should be able to download an exploded view parts list here: Bosch in België - Bosch en Belgique

The 1200 Euro parts list can be found here: http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/30554-pof-models.html#post249655


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Colm!

Not a real need to take out springs.
The best (and simple) is a treaded bar used to make a micrometric level adjustment.
Tomorrow i could post pictures of what I did to my Ryobi.
It' s really usefull. And does not cost much.
The bosh router is probably a bit different, but this could be done many ways.
Leif system could apply to the bosh, you would have to remove the rotating turret
system .
But ten it could still be used as plunge router if needed.

Regards


----------

